# First purchase; FNX-9, XDm, P229, or 909



## ChiN8 (Aug 23, 2010)

So I apologize about the vague post, I know this has probably been debated somewhere along these forums but I really am serious about this first purchase.

I just completed the concealed carry course and while I am waiting for my paperwork to be processed for my license I am doing A LOT of research on my first gun purchase. Rresearchis good but only as good as the word written, I want some input from people who actually own these guns and what better place than forums!

The guns I am currently looking at are; FNH FNX-9, Springfield XDm 9mm, Sig Sauer p229, and the Taurus 909

My first gun will be a 9mm for practicality purposes just in case my wife would ever need to fire this weapon. After this purchase I more than likely will move up to a .40 S&W or .45 ACP

I did use a Springfield XD .45 Tactical for my concealed carry class, which I enjoyed but I do have a little larger of a hand and needed the full handle and the XD was a little bulky for me. Then the XDm came out and that things looks SEXY and with the customizable back grips and slimmer body, looks very tempting.

I want a gun that doesn't miss-fire, jam, easy maintenance, accurate, and reliable. I live by Fort Bragg and will be practicing A LOT with my friends at the ranges and will also keep in the bedroom for home security. 

So, to anyone who has shot these guns can you please shed some light on the better choice. 
Money is not a deciding factor so please informative posts only


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have shot 3 of the 4 guns listed so I can give my opinion on all exceept the Taurus. If I were to take the Taurus off the list I would replace it with a CZ P-01 which is comparable to the FNX-9 and the Sig 229 as far as quality goes. The XDm 9 is a nice weapon that is very popular and a very good shooter. it is loaded with safteys and gizmos and hold a lot of bullets in the mag. It is a good gun that would serve you well. I have heard of very few unhappy XDm owners and even fewer function related problems. 

The FNX-9 is the new version of the FNP-9 which actually is the weapon my friend has and that I shot regularily. I like it a lot. It points naturally and fits my hand great. It does not malfunction and makes holes right where you want it to make holes ....consistantly. A real good gun! I like it. I would not hestitate to own one myself.

The Sig 229 is a very tried and true gun it has the accesory rail and a DAK trigger system A very nice trigger in comparison the XDm IMHO. The sig is a great gun! It is my first choice of the ones I have tried on your list. It is a very nice looking gun and it is accurate and the second shoot is on target very quickly because the recoil is very manageable on the gun. Sigs are easy to get work done on but rarely need it.

The CZ P-01.....If I could only keep one gun and had to give up every other gun I own I would keep my P-01. It is a wonderful and reliable gun to own. It points great it shoots great it only holds 14 rounds but it is a great gun to have and a accurate shooter to be sure. It is my favorite 9mm bar none.

All of the above mentioned guns can be fit with night sights or lasers if that matters to you. All are easy to break down and clean which I suggest you do before you shoot your new gun. I like the hammer gun but own a few striker fire weapons and don't have problems with them i just prefer the hammer guns.

Good Luck you have a very good selection chosen. I hope you are very happy with your choice. Shoot often be safe and have fun.

RCG


----------



## TommyJ (Sep 13, 2010)

*?*

Of the guns mentioned I recommend the XDM 9. High capacity, accurate, reliable and durable. Good luck. TJ


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Get the Sig 229*

I had your dilema a few months back and after trying a few I purchased a Taurus PT917 CS in 9mm. I made the choice based on mostly price and the appealing look of the gun. After 500 plus rounds of flawless performance I had the hots for my second pistol. The first choice was price based because I wasn't sure if shooting would continue to be of interest to me. I was hooked so started viewing the forums as you are. So many seemingly knowledgable people said get the Sig so I took their advise. I settled on the P229 SAS Gen 2, two-tone in 9mm. WOW, this gun shoots like butter! The smooth trigger and almost non-existant recoil make shooting an addictive pleasure. So, even though I really like the Taurus, the Sig is in a whole nother league and the 229 comes in so many configs that one is sure to suit your needs. The P229 is also known to have a larger grip so it should suit your large hands. It comes with or without a pic rail as well. Be sure to try before you buy.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I would get the sig I Like the FN line but, the FNX has a few things I hate on it. Such as the front catch mags and the loose backstrap as shown in this videoYouTube - FNH FNX - 9 Review Part 3


----------

